# Name the shopping cart



## normsbrand (Jul 26, 2006)

I have been looking at some of the T-Shirts sites that I really like and I have that they seem really similar in design. The two sites are: bustedtees.com and snorgtees.com. Is this a Shopping Cart / Catalog template or are they somehow connected.

If it is a shopping cart template, which one is it?


Thanks,


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

That's a common basic layout for t-shirt sites these days, but I believe the shopping cart/site set up is usually custom made. Looking at the source, those two sites most likely do not use the same software despite their similarities.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

You can modify your CubeCart or OSCommerce to look that way, but it takes a lot of work.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Looking at the link structure, it seems to be a heavily modified OsCommerce cart.


----------



## annaylee (Sep 3, 2006)

Is OS Commerce available for Mac Computers?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

annaylee said:


> Is OS Commerce available for Mac Computers?


It runs on the server (i.e. on your webhost's computer), not on your computer, so it doesn't matter what you are running at home. So no, it's not available for Macs, but yes, you can use it if you have a Mac.


----------

